# What is the correct way to use PT_NO_INSTALL_PACKAGE?



## mb2015 (Mar 30, 2019)

I would like to set the equivalent of the -P option in my portmaster.rc so I don't have to always do it on the command line. But of course there are some ports I want to build from scratch so I can configure their build options.

The portmaster man page says that a PT_NO_INSTALL_PACKAGE make environment variable can be used to override the use of packages for certain ports. But I cannot find any examples of how to format the value of this variable. Is it something like this (space-separated port directories)?:

PT_NO_INSTALL_PACKAGE=mail/mutt mail/sa-utils mail/spamassassin www/nginx

And can I use globs, like www/mediawiki* instead of www/mediawiki131 ?


----------

